

Ask HN: Why is AllRecipes.com so fast (Featured in those new Chrome Ads)? - jamesshamenski

After watching the Chrome Ads, i jumped over to the site and by golly, it really flies. Do you have any idea what they're running? I checked google/stackoverflow/linkedin for clues but came up with nothing.
======
wmblaettler
Looks like ASP.NET from the .aspx file extensions

See Netcraft:
[http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://allrecipe...](http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://allrecipes.com)

Presumably this is some of the hardware they are using:
<http://www.f5.com/products/big-ip/>

Content Delivery Network for media (images, css, js):
[http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://images.me...](http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://images.media-
allrecipes.com) <http://www.limelightnetworks.com/>

You are correct, it is quite fast.

~~~
jamesshamenski
Good idea in using Netcraft. This certainly makes some sense. As AllRecipes is
almost a decade old and based in Seattle, i can understand why they are on a
Microsoft Stack.

Thanks!

------
MaysonL
One big thing: it doesn't seem to have much in the way of off-site
ads/analytics: almost everything on the page is from allreciptes.com.

------
imp
Yeah, that's interesting. One thing to note is that they don't sprite their
small images, which is one of the first things people recommend for improving
page load time.

